# Drone excluder?!?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Drones won't live that long. I've never tried to get rid of them. I'd be trying to figure out why the first hive absconded. Hives don't usually unless there is something VERY wrong, like SHB, ants, hornets, or some pest that is making their life very miserable.


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

*"...or some pest that is making their life very miserable."*

>>"...or some pest that is making their life very miserable."
That hive was hit by a bear... twice.  I found it torn up in the morning and could do nothing about it (work commitment.) I righted the hive and left for work. When I returned it had been hit again. I tried to give them a queen but they turned their back towards her and left, possibly with a queen they had raised in the meantime. I was lucky enough to catch them before they found a new home. 

Why am I smiling?

Before they absconded I did see a lot of drone brood so I was worried about a laying worker. Since it was such a small cluster left, could they have raised a queen and absconded to get away from the drones? Could they remember the bear attacks two weeks later and moved because of the location? 
I put the cluster in a nuc, moved it to a new location and have not checked on them since (10 days.) Will look tomorrow to see if there is any eggs/ brood.


----------

